# 2.5ft of Snow!!



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

I dont plow regularly anymore, but had to plow out my inlaws driveway (just west of London, ON) and couldn't believe how much there was! literally between 2 and 3 ft of snow the whole way down! I opened it up in about 15 min, but as I was doing it, and John Deere 5425 with a 10 way Horst blade came by and offered to widen it out for me, so that made quick work of the job. Anyways, here's a few pictures..


----------



## Brandon_Pelrine (Jan 2, 2010)

thats crazy lol


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

That's a lot of snow to move at one time. I bet that JD made short work of it, though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Right now it's still snowing and so far about foot and a half fell so far.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

heavyiron;940863 said:


> That's a lot of snow to move at one time. I bet that JD made short work of it, though.


He sure did, sweet little set up that was. Wish I would have taken a picture of it. Apparently he doesnt even plow commercially with it, just uses it at his two horse farms, lol


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

Shift that snow just a bit east and north for us!
We've had a bit of spill-off here today from that lake streamer that's pounding your area.
That's quite the dumping!
Happy plowing


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I imagine with the cold blowing over the lakes, you are lucking into some heavy lake effect snows? Was just up in Ironwood Michigan this past week. Would love to get the type of snow down in Milwaukee that they get up in the U.P. Snowed several inches (couple feet over the past week) everyday of light fluffy snow. Very scenic with all of the trees draped in snow.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

thank god for that john deere eh


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Whereabouts west of London, ON was this?


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

we just got 33 inches here in burlington, VT .. too bad I was too busy plowing to get any pics


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

riverwalkland;941565 said:


> we just got 33 inches here in burlington, VT .. too bad I was too busy plowing to get any pics


No joke, I'm hiring a guy to take my pictures. I don't know how I'm ever going to get pictures for advertising and the website when I forget...ALL...THE...TIME!


----------



## hndswthtshdws (Dec 16, 2009)

I plow commerical in London for a contractor. We've been out 3 nights out of the last 4. Friday night was the worst with a good foot or more of snow. This squall is hitting hard every night and it might keep coming for a few more nights.

The horse farmer has got it made. Im running a 6000 series John deere with a 10 foot Horst 10 way blade (16 feet with the wings open!). Its a dream.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

lagwagon;941433 said:


> Whereabouts west of London, ON was this?


Its a country property just outside of Komoka


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

hndswthtshdws;941985 said:


> I plow commerical in London for a contractor. We've been out 3 nights out of the last 4. Friday night was the worst with a good foot or more of snow. This squall is hitting hard every night and it might keep coming for a few more nights.
> 
> The horse farmer has got it made. Im running a 6000 series John deere with a 10 foot Horst 10 way blade (16 feet with the wings open!). Its a dream.


I ran a similar setup when I plowed for Clintar a couple years ago, can't beat a 10 way plow. Is it your own set up, or do you use the companys tractor?


----------



## hndswthtshdws (Dec 16, 2009)

Company Tractor. Working for Clintar actually.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

flairlandscape;943140 said:


> Its a country property just outside of Komoka


Here is what it looks like in the summer! 
http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&q=Komoka,+ontario&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Komoka,+Middlesex+Centre,+Middlesex+County,+Ontario&gl=ca&ei=n7ZCS_LJKYL8NZOEvIYJ&ved=0CAgQ8gEwAA&ll=42.942853,-81.434784&spn=0.37598,0.718231&z=11&layer=c&cbll=42.942877,-81.434279&panoid=vu1S7OCrspMYUArBsZNdWw&cbp=12,69.94,,0,5
I went to school in London, ON. Loved the lake effect snow dumps!


----------

